

Ask HN: What tools to use for Api First Development? - notastartup

I read this site http:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.api-first.com&#x2F;<p>and it makes a lot of sense. If we were to have an API backend that would decouple it from front facing applications such as web application, android, iOS app, which would simply make a call out to the API backend.<p>This would avoid having us to rewrite and redo the work over and over again in different languages, different client SDKs, frameworks etc.<p>What are some good software tools&#x2F;libraries that let&#x27;s you build CRUD, authentication, around existing databases?
======
bliti
If you have an existing database you can use:
[https://github.com/jeffknupp/sandman](https://github.com/jeffknupp/sandman)
It is built with Python/Flask. The way it works is that it maps your Db and
allows you to query it through the URL. You could modify this to include
authentication and security. Or you could add a middle layer between the two
to take care of that.

~~~
notastartup
yes I was looking at that and also [http://python-eve.org/](http://python-
eve.org/)

anyone know the comparison of both?

~~~
bliti
Seems Eve is to be used with Mongo, and Sandman is to be used with relational
databases. Sandman uses SQLAlchemy, which allows for integrations with SQLite,
MySQL, PostgreSQL, and OracleSQL.

------
johns
apiary.io mashape.com

for debugging and testing: runscope.com (disclosure, I'm the CEO)

~~~
notastartup
I'm not sure I quite understand apiary.io, is it used to create a mock api?
what would be the point of this?

what does runscope do meaning what value is provided over me writing tests
myself?

